# Unknown lathe



## 1mspicer (Jan 6, 2021)

Got this lathe that I picked up cheap. The quick change box decided to consume itself. Been cleaning it up until I can find parts or have them made. I pulled the carriage and compound then cleaned and painted them.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow, interesting- I think it's an old Monarch- not sure.  Flat ways but not an Atlas.  Or maybe an English lathe?
-Mark


----------



## Jim F (Jan 6, 2021)

Is this the lathe with the French writing on it ?


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 6, 2021)

Jim F said:


> Is this the lathe with the French writing on it ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 6, 2021)

Cleaning up nicely.


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 6, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Wow, interesting- I think it's an old Monarch- not sure.  Flat ways but not an Atlas.  Or maybe an English lathe?
> -Mark


I haven't been able to find another like it.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 6, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Wow, interesting- I think it's an old Monarch- not sure.  Flat ways but not an Atlas.  Or maybe an English lathe?
> -Mark


The one tag is in French.


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 7, 2021)

According to "lathes.co.uk" that lathe may be a Sugges or a Dalton.  Problem is the Sugges and Lyon lettering would be part of the casting and I don't see that.


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 7, 2021)

silence dogood said:


> According to "lathes.co.uk" that lathe may be a Sugges or a Dalton.  Problem is the Sugges and Lyon lettering would be part of the casting and I don't see that.


Thats why I'm lost. No casting marks anywhere on this lathe, just a SN at the end of the bed. Looks similar to a Mcpherson also.


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 11, 2021)

I would like to get a thread dial indicator, since one didnt come with it. How do I determine if my lead screw is metric or imperial?


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 11, 2021)

1mspicer said:


> How do I determine if my lead screw is metric or imperial?


I would measure out an inch and count the threads. Then get the diameter of the screw and see what you have. If it does not compute in imperial then it is most likely metric.


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 20, 2021)

Soooo, a guy on FB said it looks like an early Cazeneuve and I think he is right. I have emailed the company in France. Fingers crossed. 

Scroll to bottom http://www.lathes.co.uk/cazeneuve/


----------



## 1mspicer (Jan 21, 2021)

Cazeneuve confirmed that it is theirs. Made before 1940 and no parts available. This is going to suck. Haha


----------



## Jim F (Jan 21, 2021)

Practice gear cutting.......


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 21, 2021)

It is a lathe, and lathes can make their own parts. This should be fun.


----------



## 1mspicer (Mar 17, 2021)

Making some progress. Finally got the skirt cleaned up, painted and reassembled.


----------

